# Regional Pill Discussion-East Coast



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Alrightey socalthizzn gave me the ok to make this thread, pretty much self explanatory right?
If you're on the east coast, this is where you discuss ya pills!
Bring ya g's up, ya stars and whatnot.
I havent bought pills since last may, green g's up (pipes...  ), just molly for me
but i wasnt about to have the east coast not have a thread
so lets do this thang


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Light blue and lavender G-ladies USED to be trustworthy, basically the last 3 months or so of 2010 they were great, but they are just not trustworthy anymore.  The last one I saw showed no reaction to Mecke.  If you've got a test kit, you can afford to give these a shot ... I'm sure there are still a decent number out there that are solid, and the good ones are GOOD.  But if you don't have a test kit, don't go there.  A few months ago it would've been a sure thing but now there's probably mostly pipes out there.

To be honest I feel like we're at the start of a minor drought of good pills in the NE.  It seems like it's 3 months on, 3 months off in this area.


----------



## dablow

good ills
beige outpress x blue outpress x hasnt been tested
green spooked cat
yellow horse looks more like a pony 

bad ills
bart simpsons
cutout smurfs
homer simpsons"
cutout garfields
cutout saints
cutout butterflys
cutout feet (looks like n carolina tar foot)
ALL outpressed monkeys
ALL inpressed monkeys
dolphins (havent dropped nor tested unknown)


----------



## Nib

Purple G's up in NYC = Piperazine.  I'm lucky I only took one.  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24721


----------



## junkie skumbag

god you are lucky buggers!!!! send that molly our way  been over a year seince i had real MDMA and that was only 100mg at a time


----------



## socalthizzn

Off topic of report at hand :


Posted on January 23, 2011, 5:53 pm by shulgin0disciple [edit/delete]
/\word.... at least the northeast has a pill report on something other than a g lady or star! too bad it was bunk :/ happy hunting brother.


----------



## Swizol1

east coast is shittttyyyyyy;...........we've had enuff of the all the different stars and all the different G's............SUm chemists and pressers need to step the fuck up!! Scene is goin....


----------



## Shpongledd

Swizol1 said:


> east coast is shittttyyyyyy;...........we've had enuff of the all the different stars and all the different G's............SUm chemists and pressers need to step the fuck up!! Scene is goin....



this completely. every single friend of mine has switched from pills to molly since the first fake g lady after the clean lighter purple/pink ones. huge demand for a legit steady press up here  the guy to do it will be loaded


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yeah, but im not complaining about molly being around lol
ill take good molly over rolls any day


----------



## junkie skumbag

ill have either and be fucking through the moon with joy!


----------



## Alice_D

Yeah I gave up on the xtc scene on the east coast awhile ago, I got tired of speed and pipes. Major sadface


----------



## etnies

I quit e due to the shit pills....I have some molly hidden somewhere....but I'm not even into it anymore =\

also, I took those Green G's last june...I was piped out of my pipe.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

This happens in this area every so often.  Once the weather gets warm, we'll see a turnaround.


----------



## Alice_D

You think? where in the east coast are you?


----------



## Pans-Advocate

It doesn't matter where you are, really ... NYC is the only spot on the East Coast that can reliably support the demand, so it's just a question of whether or not your network reaches back there.  My guess is that good pills will show up in time for Valentine's Day, but probably not sooner, and once those stashes are gone there will be another minor drought until at least April (spring break season).

The month after NYE is always kind of a shitshow because smart dealers with good shit are just sitting on it, and low-level hustlers working the grind are forced to get batches of pipes to keep their cash flow up.  Valentine's Day is obviously a HUGE opportunity for anyone trying to sell rolls at parties ('cause everyone and their brother wants to roll with their girlfriends for V-Day) so the dealers who have good quality connects can just come in and clean up if they know what they're doing and they're prepared for it (meaning, they didn't blow their leftover-from-NYE stash of clean pills on the E-tards who would just as willingly buy pipes from Sketchball McShadypants at some shitty club).

Nobody's putting out new batches right now.  The guys at the top of the ladder who are pressing pills have no incentive to stick their neck out and release product before springtime (read: festival season), so the guys in the middle who know the score are sitting on their shit and waiting for opportunities like V-Day, and the guys at the bottom are forced to scrounge for scraps.

Basically, right now we're as far away from the height of festival season as you can get, and the only big market opportunity between now and springtime isn't for a few weeks.  That's why shit's so weak at the moment.

That's what it looks like to me, anyway.  I'm not in the industry or anything, but when you pay a bit of attention, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see the trajectory this kind of thing takes.  I've gone to sick Valentine's Day parties for the last 3 years and they've always been saturated with good shit.  The month and a half before and after V-Day?  Nothing.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

the east coast just doesnt seem to have the pill market that everywhere else has anyway. from what i've heard (and partially from personal experience), molly is around and popular, theres less pills on the east coast but a lot of molly if you know who to get from. i've only ever taken 2 good pills ni my life (orange g's up) and only ever had 4 pills total ever (2 orange g's, 2 green g's that were pipes) but ive had a bunch of molly recently. 
if you cant find pills, ask around for molly.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Yeah the molly market seems a lot more stable.  It might be harder to get a lead on, but once you're in it's not likely to go dry.


----------



## neMMMM

Pans-Advocate said:


> It doesn't matter where you are, really ... NYC is the only spot on the East Coast that can reliably support the demand, so it's just a question of whether or not your network reaches back there.  My guess is that good pills will show up in time for Valentine's Day, but probably not sooner, and once those stashes are gone there will be another minor drought until at least April (spring break season).
> 
> The month after NYE is always kind of a shitshow because smart dealers with good shit are just sitting on it, and low-level hustlers working the grind are forced to get batches of pipes to keep their cash flow up.  Valentine's Day is obviously a HUGE opportunity for anyone trying to sell rolls at parties ('cause everyone and their brother wants to roll with their girlfriends for V-Day) so the dealers who have good quality connects can just come in and clean up if they know what they're doing and they're prepared for it (meaning, they didn't blow their leftover-from-NYE stash of clean pills on the E-tards who would just as willingly buy pipes from Sketchball McShadypants at some shitty club).
> 
> Nobody's putting out new batches right now.  The guys at the top of the ladder who are pressing pills have no incentive to stick their neck out and release product before springtime (read: festival season), so the guys in the middle who know the score are sitting on their shit and waiting for opportunities like V-Day, and the guys at the bottom are forced to scrounge for scraps.
> 
> Basically, right now we're as far away from the height of festival season as you can get, and the only big market opportunity between now and springtime isn't for a few weeks.  That's why shit's so weak at the moment.
> 
> That's what it looks like to me, anyway.  I'm not in the industry or anything, but when you pay a bit of attention, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see the trajectory this kind of thing takes.  I've gone to sick Valentine's Day parties for the last 3 years and they've always been saturated with good shit.  The month and a half before and after V-Day?  Nothing.



although this is a very interesting theory...idk man. People at this moment are begging for HIGH quality pills, i bet some people even willing to pay a bit more, since there is NOTHING AROUND.

Why would someone "holding" onto all these pills not get rid of them now, make a decent buck, and get new shit when the new shit comes in?.... Just doesn't really make sense to me.


----------



## Swizol1

blue G ladys ......Lady facing right...beveled on lady side.....G.......no dot......


kind of look like immation of these....

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22021


----------



## rozay135

Molly comes and goes out here in South Jersey. I wish it was a steady stream because I love it.


----------



## Wolfy90

Does anyone know if blue stars are good there in the philly nyc area


----------



## rozay135

Wolfy90 said:


> Does anyone know if blue stars are good there in the philly nyc area



The blue stars out here in Camden NJ(5 minutes across the bridge from Philly) are crap Im guessing there the same ones your talking about. 
I'll tell you what though if we had some molly over here it would be loved.


----------



## neMMMM

Nothing but gladies around....hmmm im getting sick of these. Anyone hear anything about dark dark purple starfish, a star with lines on it....wish i could snap a pick but no camera....they also have some dark specs.


----------



## Simona19

Don't recall there ever being a good starfish press 

I can't find anything for a show I'm going to. I'm so disappointed  Still have a few days to find something...perhaps there is some hope bleh


----------



## Pans-Advocate

I ate some absolutely fucking sweet starfish once, but that was a year ago and that press stopped being reliable a few months after that.  I wouldn't even consider taking one right now.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Fuck spam.

Anyway it looks like there are batches of methylone pills going through the NE.  I've been suspecting this for a while ... ever since I tested a pill that came up negative for MDMA, sent it back to my friend, and heard later that it was from a popular batch that people repeatedly came back for.  If those pills were pipes, (most) people wouldn't come back for more.  I started hearing this a couple months ago, and the info on these pills has stayed constant (not MDMA, but supposedly a great time anyway, and certainly not pipes).  Methylone made the most sense when I was first considering the question ... now it seems all but certain.

I REALLY want to see some confirmed lab test results for methylone pills.  Even if it would mean that determining the contents of a commonly-distributed pill would get a little more complicated, I for one would rather be at a party where the dealers are slinging methylone pills than pipe bombs ANY day of the week.

The pills in question are G-ladies, I know (along with anyone who's been paying attention to PillReports) that this print has been painted as "pipes" with a very broad brush.  I think they require further scrutiny.  I for one know plenty of people who would be pretty satisfied with a methylone pill, might even seek it out, and if knowing that this or that questionable pill is methylone means that they don't take a chance with another, TOTALLY unidentified substance, that's harm reduction right there.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

if it doesnt test for MDMA, i dont care what it is, id throw it out..


----------



## foxyloxy55

^^^^ Yes. 

Is there any discussion needed for east coast pills? If you like pipes, you'll love it here!

I've never seen it this bad before.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

I agree, I've never seen it this bad before either, but if some of the non-MDMA pills out there are just straight methylone and nothing else, people should know, because that's a better option than pipes if what I've heard is any indication.  I've never tried either but the consensus seems pretty clear that compared to real MDMA, methylone is merely lackluster whereas pipes are legitimately terrible.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

get that moonrock, thats all thats worthwhile out east at least ATM


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Agreed again.


----------



## etnies

This kid I know has that "dank" molly...I ate a .3 and it didn't do shit....I'm retired from rolling due to the bullshit market. Now I replace my MDMA with Alprazolam haha


----------



## Shpongledd

Pans-Advocate said:


> I ate some absolutely fucking sweet starfish once, but that was a year ago and that press stopped being reliable a few months after that.  I wouldn't even consider taking one right now.



this. late last year i grabbed some blue starfish that tested very well that were from an older batch. never ate any though cause i enjoy my mollz :D


----------



## quazzar

I am crossing my fingers that eventually the east coast will have a resurgence of good stuff. Maybe the higher ups are holding out on good stuff and letting all this pipe garbage run out. Or maybe profit is more important and since pipes are cheaper easier to get, they don't care. Im hoping thats not the case though.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Or maybe everyone's just happy with the methylone that's been flooding the east coast ... There's probably an M1 pill for every 2 pipe pills out there by now.


----------



## Breakz0r

It's cause all the new kids to the scene just love to get fucked up, so they keep buying it, to get fucked.


----------



## humblegro

Breakz0r said:


> It's cause all the new kids to the scene just love to get fucked up, so they keep buying it, to get fucked.



Word..... I ain't seen any good rolls on the east coast in 11 months. I ain't lookin but I have seen around 20 different outpresses and alot of ninja turtle, novelty press, crap. Folk love them, and I wonder if I am the only person in the world that studies this stuff. Nowadays, it seems everyone is as educated about mdma as a custy could be.


----------



## Unbreakable

From what i hear there are real pressed pills in the Tri-state area but the "Big buyers" are buying the cheaper pills at a cheap price and in HUGE amounts... These are the pills that trickle down to lower level dealers( by lower dealers i am talking 500 and under pills)....

Good beans for example are like 2x sometimes 3x as much for Good/Great pillows... The higher ups are buying the cheap pillows and flooding the scene.... What needs to happen is the Higher up the food chain distributors need to start forking over the money and getting the pillows filled with the good shit , instead they are buying the cheap shits... people need to start stop buying these shitty pills, but that wont happen because the price difference is so huge with good pillows and bleh pillows... You will continue seeing shitty pills until dealers who buy weight start to stop buying these bullshit pills and get the good ones.... but they only care about the money so they are buying cheap shits... man i remember back in the day when they cared about what they sold, now all they care about profit ( pills make your eyes dilated, feel some kind low high) is all they want....  Instead of wanting to see people rolling face with good beans.... These bastards need to fork over the cash to get good pills.... Only way you will see good pills flooding the market is someone with a lot of cash needs to buy the good ones and start distributing  that stuff instead of the cheap shit they are trying to hustle... I know this because the people i roll with pretty much control the pill market in the Club/Rave/Festival scene.... They are cheap bastards to say the least and do not want to fork over a extra 3-4 grand for a pillow of good rolls


----------



## Breakz0r

Unbreakable said:


> From what i hear there are real pressed pills in the Tri-state area but the "Big buyers" are buying the cheaper pills at a cheap price and in HUGE amounts... These are the pills that trickle down to lower level dealers( by lower dealers i am talking 500 and under pills)....
> 
> Good beans for example are like 2x sometimes 3x as much for Good/Great pillows... The higher ups are buying the cheap pillows and flooding the scene.... What needs to happen is the Higher up the food chain distributors need to start forking over the money and getting the pillows filled with the good shit , instead they are buying the cheap shits... people need to start stop buying these shitty pills, but that wont happen because the price difference is so huge with good pillows and bleh pillows... You will continue seeing shitty pills until dealers who buy weight start to stop buying these bullshit pills and get the good ones.... but they only care about the money so they are buying cheap shits... man i remember back in the day when they cared about what they sold, now all they care about profit ( pills make your eyes dilated, feel some kind low high) is all they want....  Instead of wanting to see people rolling face with good beans.... These bastards need to fork over the cash to get good pills.... Only way you will see good pills flooding the market is someone with a lot of cash needs to buy the good ones and start distributing  that stuff instead of the cheap shit they are trying to hustle... I know this because the people i roll with pretty much control the pill market in the Club/Rave/Festival scene.... They are cheap bastards to say the least and do not want to fork over a extra 3-4 grand for a pillow of good rolls



Such a shame, just maybe if the scene started to getting big again, they would buy the good pillows, just look at calis scene(big scene good pillows).... then look at the NJ/NY/CT scene....Kinda obvious no one wants to spend $ on good pillows if the scene isnt massive like it once was maybe this summer things will look up and start to boom again %)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

why do you call em pillows?
pills are going out of style and mollys just replacing em is all


----------



## TheFDA

LSDMDMA&9278441 said:
			
		

> the east coast just doesnt seem to have the pill market that everywhere else has anyway. from what i've heard (and partially from personal experience), molly is around and popular, theres less pills on the east coast but a lot of molly if you know who to get from.



Over the past seven years I've lived in four different states on the East Coast (technically three different states & Washington DC actually, not like it matters or anything), as well as three different states on or near the West Coast, & I'm definitely quite familiar with the availability, costs, etc. of tons of different pills in each of those locations. 

... In short: I know a lot more about this topic than the vast majority of other people do.

So I know for certain that the statement I quoted above is more or less completely correct.


It's true that Molly has a tendency to frequently be more accessible in rural & "average" towns in other parts of the country than it is on the East Coast. However, East Coast cities are fucking full of Molly... There's at least as much Molly (& X, for that matter) in East Coast cities as there is in other cities in the US. There IS of course Molly/X available everywhere in the East Coast, though... How good a connection you have is _everything_, though.

As far as pharmaceuticals go, the only "recreational" pills that are more plentiful/available on the East Coast than in other parts of the country are ADHD meds (Adderall, Dexedrine, Ritalin, etc.)  Things like Pain Killers & Benzos aren't as big on this coast as they are in most other places.


----------



## etnies

TheFDA said:


> Things like Pain Killers & Benzos aren't as big on this coast as they are in most other places.




You could say that again...I ask my so called "dealers" to get klonopin or any other type of benzo besides alpraz and they look at me like I'm speaking in Chinese.


----------



## vaportrail

Its been 10yrs since I've rolled and this weekend I'm going to Electric Daisy Carnival in Orlando.  So it's important to get something decent...which seems hard nowadays.  I can get salmon colored Motorola's but read on pillreports that these may be some crazy trip pills:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25974
The report describes these as "red" but these are more like a salmon or pinkish orange.  But color is subjective and the poster did not include a photo.
Also have access to yellow NY shaped pills, which it seems are likely Pipes.  And finally can get molly caps...but again keep reading that recent molly caps are bogus.  No time to get a kit.  Any suggestions or ways to taste the molly to at least get an idea of what may or may not be in it?  I know its not sure fire, but any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

we dont swim here


----------



## vaportrail

LSDMDMA&9682609 said:
			
		

> we dont swim here



Sorry, as you can see I am new and it seems each forum has its own rules. So I apologize for improper forum ediquette.


----------



## notsoholyroller

So I know a couple of people here on our coast who got piped. This drought has been going on for awhile now. I hope it changes soon !


----------



## xtcboi84

EastCoast NYC - i seen some pokeballs around here. and i hope yall find some.

but be careful of the copycat pokeballs. i seen and took green euro they looked very chalky.


----------



## Juice.

^ Those are legit pokies. Holy shit, the east coast has real pokeballs, and the west coast is full of methylone knock off pokies. What is the world coming to?


----------



## neMMMM

Wow xtcboi. I'm prob right around the corner from you and can't ever find pokes. Not complaining cuz I still got some moonrocks, but my guy is outa that so once I'm done ima start drooling at your pics again. You always find nice shit. You attend events? Don't need to name names just that I haven't seen any of those around at all. Cheers buddy.


----------



## xtcboi84

Juice.- you gotta understand the "EastCoast is flooded with Pipz" at least the " WestCoast" got methylone and thats a close family to MDMA . i rather have that then Pipz. IMO

neMMM - naw im just lucky...and i cant find moonrock for some strange reason i dont know why =T.  what color is your moonrock btw?


----------



## Focus on Magic

theres no moon rocks because shits hot and the connects got hit.. theres nothing but pure garbage right now..even alot of the moonrocks were being re-cooked and re-crystalized..in otherwords they were being cut up. magic


----------



## notsoholyroller

xtcboi84 said:


> EastCoast NYC - i seen some pokeballs around here. and i hope yall find some.
> 
> but be careful of the copycat pokeballs. i seen and took green euro they looked very chalky.



This is a good sign. Hope these make their way down to Fla !


----------



## neMMMM

Hey xtcboi, they are mostly clearish with a hint of orangish/yellowish/brownish tint. Really fire so I doubt its recooked. I wish I still had the big pure 2g rock to take a pic but its mostly gone now. Comes in big rocks with some smaller rock shards. Amazing roll. 

I had some of the batman white pokes my friend flew back from cali way back, omg orgasmic rolls. Also had some blank blue pills in the Holland which were outa this world, 140mg lab tested. Ok ima stop before I geta boner. 

You find all those pokies here in ny? They ffrom a smaller connect or should I be expecting them to be floating around? I'll get a pic of the moonrocks when I geta chance, but no promises and just a camera phone. 

Be safe all, and never let your guard down.

O ya, and when you run your nail across the rocks it will form a whitish powder along the outside. Look very similar to some pure shit I got at camp bisco last year.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Good news everyone!

I just tested a pill in the 215 area that shows an extremely robust black reaction to a Mecke reagent.

Here's what I know about it:

-off-white (perhaps very light tan)
-VERY large, about the diameter of one of the blue G-ladies in this report, but at least twice as thick
-domed on both sides
-no print, just a score on one side (not a pokeball score, just a straight line)

The word on this pill is apparently that it is extremely strong.  Breaking one in half is supposedly enough for many people.  I have no confirmation on this, as nobody I know personally has eaten one, but it seems to have been pressed with breaking it in half in mind.

I have no idea where this pill comes from or how many there might be out there ... it's unfamiliar in just about every way.  But hope has returned!  The drought of shitty non-MDxx pills in this area has gone on for longer than I've ever known it to, and if we're in luck it might be over soon.

I'll post more about this as I get more info on it.  (cross-posted to regional East Coast thread in NSADD)


----------



## notsoholyroller

Pans-Advocate said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> I just tested a pill in the 215 area that shows an extremely robust black reaction to a Mecke reagent.
> 
> Here's what I know about it:
> 
> -off-white (perhaps very light tan)
> -VERY large, about the diameter of one of the blue G-ladies in this report, but at least twice as thick
> -domed on both sides
> -no print, just a score on one side (not a pokeball score, just a straight line)
> 
> The word on this pill is apparently that it is extremely strong.  Breaking one in half is supposedly enough for many people.  I have no confirmation on this, as nobody I know personally has eaten one, but it seems to have been pressed with breaking it in half in mind.
> 
> I have no idea where this pill comes from or how many there might be out there ... it's unfamiliar in just about every way.  But hope has returned!  The drought of shitty non-MDxx pills in this area has gone on for longer than I've ever known it to, and if we're in luck it might be over soon.
> 
> I'll post more about this as I get more info on it.  (cross-posted to regional East Coast thread in NSADD)



Nice ! I feel like the East Coast is about to open back up again. September last year was the last time sources here in my part of Florida had anything and that was the legit blue g ladies no dot. Keep us posted Pans and thanks.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

One other thing about this pill .. it weighs almost 900mg.

I was serious about how comically large this thing is.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## AiryFairy

^ Only problem with that is there is no print, so most dealers would stick with something people are familiar with, (like a G Lady, for example.) cause they figure people wouldn't trust buying a blank ecstasy tablet. :[


----------



## notsoholyroller

AiryFairy said:


> ^ Only problem with that is there is no print, so most dealers would stick with something people are familiar with, (like a G Lady, for example.) cause they figure people wouldn't trust buying a blank ecstasy tablet. :[



Well I did a blank in 2008 that was legit and also have seen "blanks" on Pill Reports too. And for those who test ( sources I know already test but I still need to buy my own kit ) if these are dank they will buy and sell to their friends. 

At this point the trust factor is out the window without testing with all the pipes and RC garbage going around the East Coast. I know a few people who were piped. I am lucky so far to NOT be one of them. 

This drought has been going on for so long that real MDMA pills are in demand. If these are the real deal word will get out and the true rollers will purchase, sell and everyone associated will roll face. I hope I get to be one of the lucky ones LOL.


----------



## notsoholyroller

Pans-Advocate said:


> One other thing about this pill .. it weighs almost 900mg.
> 
> I was serious about how comically large this thing is.  It's ridiculous.



Seriously? I wonder if that is just a lucky local press in your area. Pans I hope you get to consume !


----------



## neMMMM

You guys are making my mouth water. Let's see a pic!


----------



## humblegro

I have never seen bk-mdma or methylone or whatever-you-call-it sold as mdma before, but it is sold as what it is and people are loving it. That is in the midwest tho, we are getting good  molly but virtually no presses here. I am having to order all mine (pressie) from out of area, and the ones I am getting now are better than pokeballs. They make me feel kinda snobbish, like, fuck pokeballs. Much respect to the cats who have the pokeballs, tho. I used to wish I could see one. I hope the east coast connoisseurs can make due like we have (MidWest), and find the good shit. For me, events or fests are just a place for folk to push they trash while I sit and watch. I am a music only cat, I take my own additives. NOHATETHO!


----------



## r00tboy

Purple stars going around NY right now are Pipes beware..

Anyone know of the Red Smiley Faces going around??


----------



## Focus on Magic

moon rocks are back..crystal clear in new england... good luck finding it.. because by the time u get it it will most likely be cut up molly powder  

Firrrreeee... your not gonna find it a t a club or rave..well maybe a rave but you probably wont get to talk to the right person so.. have fun on the hunt


----------



## foxyloxy55

^^^ Thanks for contributing.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

explain cut up molly powder=moonrocks to me?
hell if its THAT cut up, i'd think it would look more white than the offwhite/tan shit i've had
i've had clear shit before but i'd feel much safer buying tan/brown shit off of somebody than stuff thats crystal clear.
i'd think also if its cut up that much it wouldn't smell like proper moonrocks do


----------



## Focus on Magic

1st let me say the best moonrocks i ever had were clear crystals.. never experienced a roll like that before in my life. 

2nd- there's 2 ways maybe more to cut up the moon.. 

1- the most common way is to crush up the rocks and use a cutting agent..caffiene or whatever  and when you see molly powder most likely your getting something cut.

2- a little more advanved.. and trust me this happens.. kids get a brick or whatever they get  then cook it up, use a cutting agent, salt and some other shit or whatever they use and re-rock it back into "moonrock"  doubling or even trippling the amount.. The sad thing is it will still test good like its pure.

Look for that salty taste... and not all moonrocks smell.. i,ve had shit that didnt smell like anything at all and it was legit.

When you have to eat a chunk of crystal the size of a pill to roll hard you know there's something funny.  

Just some food for thought


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i'm not disagreeing with you focus, the best mdma crystal i ever had was just about clear/a tiny bit offwhite, but i'd think cutting it back by a third would make it not smell at all and not even taste real strong, that salty almost bitter chem taste that makes ya gag and almost burns ya tongue for a sec...
But i'd be more willing to bet most of the rocks aren't clear at all, it seems that theres more brown/tan rocks than the clear and offwhite shit, and that people aren't really stepping on brown shit too much, i wouldn't think, just cause i'd think at least in bulk the brown shit would be a little cheaper cause it obv. isnt/wasnt cleaned as well by the chemist..
you're prolly right on the powder molly deal, i'd bet most of thats got caffeine in it...except now i would think a lot more people are just selling methylone or meph as molly, not even selling cut to shit molly.
i feel ya on the idea of shit doesn't have to smell to be dank, the best mdma crystal i've ever had didn't smell much, but if i didn't have a test kit (and i dont) and i couldnt have somebody test it before buying it, and it didn't smell, i probably wouldnt buy...


----------



## Focus on Magic

You can just call me magic  

Actually, the colored rocks can be recooked just as easily.. that maybe the reason they are colored in the first place.. around christmas time there some some purplish rocks that were around.. dont get me wrong.. it was good clean shit.. but it was also cut and re rocked so.. and tested good..  thats my whole point.. its rare to get PURE mdma.  NOt impossible..bbut rare


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I'd agree with that
although it doesnt seem to be quite as hard as one would think IME (but theres no way to tell how pure your shit is other than knowing how strong it is, so i dunno...), it certainly doesn't seem to be the norm though, not at all.
I'm under the impression colored rocks are that way because the chemist was lazy, i've only ever had brown rocks (other than that, clearish or offwhiteish) and the brown felt fine, weren't weak but REEKED of sassafrass and left some nasty ass residue inside the bag...i DID hear of purple MD like you speak of, in the molly in america thread but the diggity couldnt get me pics  i would like to see pics, thats interesting lol


----------



## Focus on Magic

the purple stuff was good.. but you just needed more then you should of.. idk..maybe my tolerance was in play.. but i was told by someone higher up on the ladder that it was in fact re-cooked so  idk

 i dont even care anymore.. i ate so much shit i dont care if i ever do again.. it would be nice to eat something very pure when the times right.. you know with some special girl or something like that.


----------



## xtcboi84

to be honest. beige moonrock is the best i had so far. but i still dont like mollys its too mellow for me. i like that dirty shiet where my eyes wiggles, jaw clench. MDA>MDMA .. or mix it would be def. be nice.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

it doesn't sound dirty at all if its making you eyes wiggle and your jaw clench.
thats what proper doses of  proper MDMA do...just sounds like you got some clean strong ass moonrocks


----------



## 1sth4monic

Best molly i have had was brown.

Best pills are the pink hearts


----------



## vaportrail

I never tryed Molly until a few weeks ago.  Rolled all the time when the scene was cranking in the late 90's.  Stopped rolling in 2001 and hadn't rolled again until EDC 3 weeks.  It was my first time trying Molly....still not sure exactly what makes it different from MDMA, but I blew up crazy hard.  It reminded me of pills that went around in 1997.
anyone one here now?


----------



## xtcboi84

^bump..


----------



## AiryFairy

Anyone hear/try PURPLE HEARTS?


----------



## neMMMM

Anyone hear anything about orange LG's?


----------



## xtcboi84

nope.. but look out for orange Dolphins and Red Dolphins... those beans are good. kinda ampy but still good. and test result came out good.!


----------



## neMMMM

Ok I have a little situation. You guys know the new glady press with the circle around the G? Well there's 3 colors. Light brown, orange, and red. I can find that the brown/orange are bunk on PR. The thing is my buddy got the red ones and said the marquis went black and even told me to come find out for myself. 

Can anyone confirm these are OK?


----------



## AiryFairy

^ A friend of mine had the burgundy G ladies. I'm pretty sure it's the same as the red ones.
If I were you I would avoid at all costs. My friend was definitely *not* rolling when he took it. It's nothing but a pipe.
He wasn't acting any different, and he even went to go eat something while on the pill.


----------



## xtcboi84

Burgundy G Lady : http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24095

Legit 2010 G Lady : http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23823

Pipz :http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26096


----------



## brs677

had a blue heart that looked different than the ones i've seen on pill reports. wish i woulda taken a picture but it was literally a got it, head out to a party kind of thing. there was no line splitting it in half like the ones described on pill reports (Location - Pittsburgh area)

tasted the molly bitterness, and it was a one hit - roll your face off kinda pill. had trouble handing people gum because i was loving the feeling of the textured gum wrappers haha. I bought the last 5 he had for me and my friends, but i'll see if i can get a little more info or hopefully a picture on this.

Without a doubt it had a lot of MDxx, along with some kind of upper, assuming amphetamine because i had an adderall kinda speedy feeling to it.

Sorry for the lack of info, but i plan on stocking up on some of these because i've never had beans like this so hopefully i can provide a little bit more in the future


----------



## neMMMM

Stay away from the circle g's and pink maple leafs. Anyone hear anything about orange LV's?


----------



## etnies

Orange Lv's were tasty. I'm sure you've seen the topic + report on PR. Full speed ahead neMMMM...


----------



## AiryFairy

Does anyone even still look for E anymore? lol. I gave up trying to roll..


----------



## etnies

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/589916-Orange-LV-s-Northeast-Region-NY


----------



## etnies

^^^

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2280


----------



## neMMMM

Those mints on PR in CT look delicious. Anyone know if we can expect to see these around in NY? Otherwise I might need to take a trip back home to CT if I can even find any. Finding good beans is almost as hard as winning the lottery.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2212

Saw some of these around a little while ago.  They're solid.  Hope it stays that way for a little while.


----------



## change-jug

My buddy just picked up some pills that "fucked up" his girl last night. They were Bart Simpson cut outs,which seem to be well known pipes.
What a bummer. I got excited for a minute there.


----------



## BIGsherm7272

change-jug said:


> My buddy just picked up some pills that "fucked up" his girl last night. They were Bart Simpson cut outs,which seem to be well known pipes.
> What a bummer. I got excited for a minute there.


 
LOL Yea I'm sure she was fucked up, but not in a good way......stay far away from any cut-outs, they are all mostly bzp, tfmpp, and mcpp.


----------



## neMMMM

Why is the east coast so dead.


----------



## Blanch

just the pill scene is dead. There actually is fire molly out there. i stocked up on some in the philly area months ago. Seriously took me almost an entire year to find it though, thank god i had the foresight to drop half a stack on it because within 3 weeks it was gone.


----------



## humblegro

You gotta be a legit person and you have to be very persistent to find this drug when in search of it. I believe this applies to finding presses or molly anywhere, but honestly over here in the midwest it is mol right now. The legit presses are few and far apart domestically here now. Look for other sources.


----------



## neMMMM

New blue G./lady around nyc. White specs. Almost dissolved on tongue. Not tested. 

Flat wafer style. Very thin. No lip around the edge. Slightly Domed top/bottom I believe, can't remember... Will update later.  

Low dose mdma. Slept like a baby after 6 hours. Clean but not the best pills. Will get a pic up to show.


----------



## Tyrone_biggums

Not to burst anyone's bubble but a majority of this "Molly" being sold is Methylone.....   Which is really not a bad ride at all- same rolling feel and effect but with out the "magic" of MDMA ( this is Shulgrins sayings of it). The dead giveaway is most people will need about 200mg as a start dose - do the normal 80-100 like you would Molly and you won't feel too much so as everyone does they add another dose and the fun begins.
Methylone has a few of it's own "quirks" some just like MDMA along with different attack dosages and when to reup for maintenance doses - This guy seems to know his shit thru experience and has some very good rules about being safe.
http://www.thedarkpassenger.org/2010/12/methylone_rules.html

What is disgusting is the price - it is going for $180/gr in Fl being sold as "molly" and to disgust you even more.... FIFTY grams goes for $200.00 from lab/research supply stores... Your dealer is making a fucking FORTUNE !
DEA jus placed methylone last month on the schedule list so it's now illegal in the US .

Either way I will take methy over the sorry excuse for pills any day!!!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

tl;dr
EVERYTHING PRESSED IS SHIT


----------



## humblegro

LSDMDMA&10120277 said:
			
		

> tl;dr
> EVERYTHING PRESSED IS SHIT


 It is a valid point, few legit pressies hitting today. Producers please step up.8)


----------



## jammy_wankz

I got my hands on some white "lady's" with NO G pressed on them. There is only a small and VERY FAINT dot in the middle of the other side of the pill. There is no beveled marking on the edges. I found no information on pill reports or edata on any pill without the g and only the dot. 

Anyone else come across these? I call them white g-less lady's.

I too have come across legit g-lady's from late last year of 2010, and then into early 2011 I came across bunk ass "g lady's" that looked slightly different than legit glady's. You can tell by the light blue color of them, and the legit glady's are dark blue, and have a rough texture to them.

I usually don't like hearing legit dealers getting busted and going to jail, but I would not have a problem hearing bunk ass pill distributors going to jail for a long ass time. Faggots.

Why do fake pills exist? Is it because the drug maker tried to legitimately make E, but they fucked up the process and it created some type of by-product? Or are they trying to make pipes from step one and fully intend to sell shit pills?


----------



## yanker

Its ur second guess. They know what they're making from the getgo . They do it for profitability and access to the other chemicals being  a lot easier. I don't think piperzine is even illegal in Canada so that would explain why the northeast is filled with pipes.


----------



## Salandrion

yanker said:


> Its ur second guess. They know what they're making from the getgo . They do it for profitability and access to the other chemicals being  a lot easier. I don't think piperzine is even illegal in Canada so that would explain why the northeast is filled with pipes.


 

It doesn't help that some people actually enjoy Piperazines and therefore the market will never return to its former glory like the UK is experiencing in its second renaissance now.


----------



## jammy_wankz

I just wish pill makers could actually label their shit with the word "Pipe" on the pill, lol. 

Wishful thinking though.

Anyways I did the white G-less lady pills and they were complete shit. I felt dizzy and I felt as if I couldn't focus my eyesight on anything too well. I felt nothing what a real roll should feel like, there was no euphoria and I was very tired from this stuff. I fell asleep a couple times, woke up again dizzy as fuck and then went back to bed. For a couple days after, I felt burnt out. Does anyone know what kind of stuff does this to you? My eyes weren't even dilated either.

Shit was bunk.


----------



## LimitedWRX11

got word on new batch in my area. East coast uptop havent seen them yet, have a test kit and will let PR know on tues/weds ish Redish G's i guess. dont know if there is a . or not though


----------



## neMMMM

Limited what state? Ny has been crap crap crap.


----------



## Salandrion

sure as hell ain't PA


----------



## oceanman

just picked this up....greenish peace fingers? not too sure about these pills. anyone seen them before?

that's a dime next to the pill, two fingers making a peace sign. slight beveled edge on the side with the press, other side is flat. seem to be dark green flecks throughout. 

http://www.imgur.com/7DOmu.jpg


----------



## neMMMM

Please mention the state when posting findings.


----------



## LuGoJ

This is fucking depressing. I thought things were bad in 06 and 07 but nothing like this.


----------



## mrlol123

has anybody heard about the blue smileys from down in south fla are they any good or they just bunk pills say post from the UK in Ireland but not sure those are the same pills just wow how bad the rolls have got since 2000 lol was hopping to have a good NE but does not seem like that is going to happen still just shocked how bad it has gotten down south here


----------



## neMMMM

Stay away from the smileys. Pipes.

Only thing I have access to is the blue lvs with the print on the back. 

Looks like I'll be having a non-mdma-filled new years


----------



## Te0X2t

I've never gotten a single E pill in Central Jersey... You might as well go out and ask for Pipes...

Mollies are EVERYWHERE tho...

EVERYWHERE 0.0

I had 4 average rolls yesterday actually. My old Molly guy who used to get it from Miami and ship it back up here (Purest shit) had 5 Amazing E pills that he copped back in high school. He said they were Purple Hearts, White Doves, and One Mercedes (Benz). I offered him 50 each! He still said no!!! LIKE WTF! 

So MDMA is around, but, honestly, I only got 3 Molls that were PURE AS FUCK!!! And that was back in early early September. 

It truly is who you know... =/


----------



## Swizol1

anybody know anything about white paul frank HEADS.......I know cutouts are most likely no good......But i have hopes!   tester comin in any day....CT area


----------



## mrlol123

so you don't think the blue smileys are any good I have been away from this stuff for a long time back in day pills from south fla were great pills you guys up north get pills from can I think so wouldn't this be different ones or no lol I guess it is to late to buy a tester would never get in here in time i would guess if anybody knows about some names of some good pills here in fla send me pm so we can have a fun new years and  not get some  punk crap ty


----------



## neMMMM

Sry I don't know how the blue ones are. The grey ones are shit up in the northeast so I don't know. 

Anyone hear anything of light red lightning bolts? Ny area.


----------



## humblegro

Double lightning bolts??


----------



## neMMMM

Single sided stamp.


----------



## LuGoJ

neMMMM said:


> Sry I don't know how the blue ones are. The grey ones are shit up in the northeast so I don't know.
> 
> Anyone hear anything of light red lightning bolts? Ny area.



The ones I saw were almost purple with white specs, some the stamp was easy to see and others were faded. Tasted sour and didn't test positive with marquis. Stay away if like this


----------



## yanker

I wouldn't give my worst enemy a white Paul frank let alone a cutout. As for lightning bolts never saw those make sure u test it before u drop em. Id stick w the molly. Molly is fire as Fuck!! If u have the real deal of course like anything if its not tested it could b anything!!


----------



## humblegro

I have to concur with yanker, I would rather have molly than all the pills in the midwest right now. Even the mints, I am not into the idea of those pills when I can get good molly. I have seen alot of bunk pills, and I pass on all pills from our country now. I know it is a bit elitist or maybe snobbish, but trust me I want good drugs, hell I am a poor chap.


----------



## Swizol1

i wudnt charge my worst enemy170/ G lmao


----------



## mrlol123

I dreamed that I took paul franks NYE that were pretty good did not feel all ate up the next day lasted for 6 hours peaked around 3 hours but the only down fall was that the person that took them with me started to get all cold and shake and stuff so I gave her some hot water turned the heat on and everything was better so that makes me think it had something else in it or could that be from to much MDMA in it ? was her first time all and all it was a great dream for the start of 2012


----------



## Salandrion

New report from someone about bunk Red Mitsu's floating around in the Northeast, beware.


----------



## neMMMM

Mdma come out come out whereever you are


----------



## Monkeybizness

the SE and sofl are in a major drought!  There are no pills at all only Molly and that's a slippery slope.  I risked myself with a new connect and it was a complete MIRACLE the Molly's were legit extremely clean real deal we called back right away bought a bunch and ran out took some and close friends begged us to give them some. I only have 5 left 
It's real bad I can't believe In a city that's so live and has such a great night life there are no pills 
Good job dea 
And Chicago n  Cali eat all their beans 
Greedy bastards 
I need to take a trip to Chi town


----------



## Salandrion

Ninja Turtles and Batman's circulating in the Western PA area. BEWARE!


----------



## vibeman22

got some white marios with a line on the other side.. anyone seen these.. got them from north jersey


----------



## Salandrion

if they are a cutout they are most likely Meth. Mario head cutouts were confirmed meth on edata


----------



## kaylalane88

Nothing exciting in ohio on the pill side; I've never even gotten to try them. (wasn't into the scene when it was around) Tons of molly tho. So no complaints there!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Here's to hoping that i find those mario's tonight, i like meth, and straight meth+caffeine is mcuh better IMO than eating the BS that goes around at shows.


----------



## xtcboi84

can you take the pictures of your transformers? please be cautious with any transformer pills and plus you are from Utah. i think its going to be different but who knows. go get a test kit before taking it.


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28576

best shit in the past year and a half maybe 2 years in NE....my buddy tested em all good and pretty damn strong


----------



## unfuckwitable

i remember that report - was wondering if perhaps there were possible leftover white rolex's from 2008/2009. doubt it, but regardless these are still MDxx. better than most the other fake trash floating around the east coast!


----------



## neMMMM

Xtcboi how many mg do you think the orange transformers have? 

I have a choice between that and the yellow hearts...


----------



## xtcboi84

take the orange transformer hands down (i tried it 1 more times and i had a blast). i didnt try yellow hearts tho but i heard its pretty ampy.


----------



## neMMMM

How many mg you think the transformers have. You said you double dropped. Was it too much? 

Clear your inbox I can't pm you mate


----------



## xtcboi84

honestly i always been double dropper (even tho i stop for few months =) ). was it too much? hmm lets just say i rolled pretty hard. (to the point where i felt amazing and my eyes wiggling a lot.)

i dont know how much mg is in this. sorry . just take one first then wait like an 1 hr or hr and a half and see how fucked up you get. and my PM is clear.


----------



## neMMMM

Anyone seen these brownish/purple dark g-ladies similar to the orange/blue thin G.  Seems to be same press but couldn't test.


----------



## xtcboi84

^ nope but i heard orange dot G Lady back. but i dont know which size it is... and did you try the transformers?


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

orange dot g lady is back....tested fine but weak as shit...minimum 3 to even feel a thing


----------



## neMMMM

I've had both the blue and orange G.  Weak, your right need at least 3. 

I thought the transformers we're clean but not that strong. I started with 1.5 and wished I'd dropped 2-2.5 to start.


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

@ nemm-  how often have u been rolling lately?  do u think they are actually weak or just tolerance related?  and anything u could compare them to thats been around recently?


----------



## neMMMM

Well I ate the blue G. ones aprox 3 months ago. The orange G. two weeks ago and the orange transformers this saturday. Before the blue ones hadn't rolled in a year so I do not think this is a tolerance issue. 

There are clean rolls now, just very weak.


----------



## xtcboi84

really? you thought transformer were weak?i guess everybody is different. i double drop and i was rolling pretty hard. oh well. hope you had fun tho.


----------



## xtcboi84

@ gnarley -  its orange .G lady right? is it bigger size then orange/blue G. lady?


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

nah, sorry i meant to say G dot...didn't mean to give u false hope lol its still the thin one with period after G

these ones were the strongest one IMO, but they were out once and then switched to the thin ones with dot after G
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2212


----------



## Salandrion

Orange G ladies floating around Western PA. Picking up some tomorrow will test and confirm.


----------



## LuGoJ

Heard about some orange G's in NYC area too, not sure if .G or G. though. 

All of the decent presses here lately have been orange, i wonder if they are all the same presser.


----------



## Salandrion

Orange .G's popped up in Quebec about 2 weeks ago which would make sense that they are just finding their way down around here. If true the .G's are supposed to be much stronger than the G.'s


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

yo wtfffff....orange transformers are no good, there must be different batches bc my boy just tested em and they are definitely not legit...very watery reaction with light purple as final color after like 5 minutes...they looked almost identical to the ones u posted too


----------



## xtcboi84

can you post up the picture? and my friends told me they just found 2 different transformers today. orange and blue.


----------



## LuGoJ

I guess there must be multiple batches going around. The ones I had didn’t have a super strong reaction but they were definitely clean and went to black within 10 seconds. Normally I wouldn’t be happy about it but compared to the other shit we have had I am happy to have some clean even if it’s a little on the weak side.


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

@lugo- what do u mean it wasnt strong, but went black within 10 seconds? was it an ink puddle or watery black? and did u use mecke or marquis? did it have a better reaction than this?  

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28704
this was similar to what happened when i tested it with marquis but it took well over a minute before it even started looking like this and we used a nice chunk from the middle of it.


----------



## LuGoJ

Black ink puddle.

I mean that it wasn't a very strong reaction, the entire puddle didn't shoot to black as soon as the drop hit, it took a few seconds. This was with marquis.

http://i44.tinypic.com/1txb42.jpg

I don't know if you have any more but if you do, are any of the eyes missing? The ones I saw at the party almost all had their left eye missing.


----------



## xtcboi84

ok. i found 3 different transformers. (left) is the one i took which i think its pretty good (middle) new transformers (orange with brown/yellow specks and also smaller head shape. (right) blue but also different looks.






closer look on the new transformers






i can not test it right now, probably next week hopefully if they are still around.


----------



## LuGoJ

This looks familiar. 

Legit orange LV's came out and then a little while later shitty orange and blue LV's came out. Coincidence? I wonder how the new ones will test.


----------



## xtcboi84

true but theses shapes are different. hopefully i could show some results by next week if they are still around.


A State Of Trance 550 - Live http://live.astateoftrance.com (on the right side click LISTEN LIVE)


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

those smaller orange are the ones my friend tested....we were not fond of results, ill try to get a pic up


----------



## neMMMM

Can you put measurements of the similar ones up so I can measure mine and see which ones I got. They look so similar.

I have orange ones they def have mdma but not strong and lack something for me...

They are orange with darker orange(redish) and white specs. 

The press is very solid and you can see the logo much better than xtcbois. 

The back is flat. Some are missing some parts of the face (eyes, mouth, etc). 

Weights:
1. 290mg 
2. 300
4. 300
5. 270
6. 260
7. 300
8. 290

The more intact ones weight aporx 300mg


----------



## neMMMM

Lugoj can you post a pic of yours the link on pr aint workin.


----------



## LuGoJ

Will repost it in a while

Keep in mind you rolled two week prior. If I don’t wait a minimum of 4 weeks I can notice a difference, even waiting less than 8 weeks I notice a difference. My guess is that these are probably around 30 - 50 mg. The two I ate had me going pretty nicely but it definitely could have been stronger. Going to eat three next time, double drop with a redoes an hour later.


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

if u think only 30-50 mg id go for triple or quad drop lolllllllllll


----------



## nyr94

*orange transformers*






 ok so i got these 2 nights ago i got them from a guy who had the good batch of them but ran out and had to get more. so i got these from him. some have little or no detail in the face and some look good. however i was told the good ones have only white and orange specs. well these have a lot of white with orange some slightly brown and slightly red specs.. i hope i didnt get screwed cause these were supposed to be bomb


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

@nyr: its so hard to tell bc they literally look identical but im about 90% sure u have the bad ones....especially the fact that the guy ran out and had to get more makes me about 96% sure those are the bad ones lol but only way to know is testin em....regardless be safe!


----------



## nyr94

I was worried about that but my friend who I got them from knows the guy and he said that he got the same ones as last time. I have no test kit and don't know anyone who has one. Does anyone know what's actually in them. Are they low does and that's what makes em bad or is it a pipe


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

nobody knows whats in it, thats the problem....it could be pipe could be 5-meo-dipt could be anything really...but test results don't indicate mdxx....some ppl may still like it tho but i wouldnt consume


----------



## nyr94

My cousin ate the ones I gave her this morning. Same ones I posted pictures of. She texted me saying she was loving life lol. She didn't get eye wiggles or jaw clenching but said she was definitely rolling. She also said she wasn't jittery and it felt clean. So I don't know what to think. I'm gonna try one tomorrow night. So there is definitely some different batches going around of bomb stuff. Decent ones. And of course the crap ones


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

did u end up trying one?


----------



## chi town mints

nyr94 said:


> ok so i got these 2 nights ago i got them from a guy who had the good batch of them but ran out and had to get more. so i got these from him. some have little or no detail in the face and some look good. however i was told the good ones have only white and orange specs. well these have a lot of white with orange some slightly brown and slightly red specs.. i hope i didnt get screwed cause these were supposed to be bomb



Lmfao saying transformer cutouts have actual mdma content is like an oxymoron. Prob the most famous pipe bombs out there


----------



## LuGoJ

chi town mints said:


> Lmfao saying transformer cutouts have actual mdma content is like an oxymoron. Prob the most famous pipe bombs out there


 
That's what I thought when these first started popping up but now we have legit orange and blue ones, plenty of fakes also though.


----------



## Salandrion

The glass half-full approach would be that perhaps the Transformers are taking a turn for the better, that may be blasphemy to even suggest, but logic would show that at least in the recent future the Pipe transformers are likely an older batch. Def test all transformers though haha


----------



## neMMMM

nyr94 said:


> ok so i got these 2 nights ago i got them from a guy who had the good batch of them but ran out and had to get more. so i got these from him. some have little or no detail in the face and some look good. however i was told the good ones have only white and orange specs. well these have a lot of white with orange some slightly brown and slightly red specs.. i hope i didnt get screwed cause these were supposed to be bomb


 

I have tried these twice now. Low mdma, but clean. Probably 30-50mg mdma. Same ones as lugoj I believe.


----------



## crazydiamond79

I seriously can mot remember a good press since the block number 1's(yellow) and that has to be at least 5 years ago in PA.  The pink stars, the real batch, we're beautiful in like 2008, but since then, it's like WTF. I am serious,y hopin that there is some legitimate party supplies on a be around in June for the Philly Freaks, if ya know what I'm sayin. Even only hasn't been around in a while, and I miss her so much, I hope I run into her before March. Any body know something please let me know. I'm in the area like 2 hours to NYC and 1 1/2 to Philly, and always lookin to make some cool friends to share a party with. Feel free to message me, maybe we can get down.  Peace.


----------



## crazydiamond79

I wouldn't put a transformer anywhere even close to any part of my body that ,ought let some of that billshit seep in. Period. Ewe.


----------



## LuGoJ

neMMMM said:


> I have tried these twice now. Low mdma, but clean. Probably 30-50mg mdma. Same ones as lugoj I believe.


 
I'm guessing towards the higher end of the spectrum now. My wife double dropped them on saturday and she was rolling pretty hard, it had been 9 months since she last dropped. When I took mine I had rolled maybe 50-60 days prior so I may have had a bit of a tolerance.


----------



## nyr94

Well sorry to tell you but these ones are actually different. There low dose but they are clean and enjoyable I ate one the other night and had a great time.going to a party in queens in a month and plan to drop a few there don't hate on them before you try them. Compared to the crap going around these are the best available. Which yes I know still sucks. But it's not like you can just ask for certain presses to come back.


----------



## LuGoJ

nyr94 said:


> Well sorry to tell you but these ones are actually different. There low dose but they are clean and enjoyable I ate one the other night and had a great time.going to a party in queens in a month and plan to drop a few there don't hate on them before you try them. Compared to the crap going around these are the best available. Which yes I know still sucks. But it's not like you can just ask for certain presses to come back.


 
DOes the event name start with a B?


----------



## nyr94

Well let's just say I'm gonna bust loose!! Lol


----------



## LuGoJ

nyr94 said:


> Well let's just say I'm gonna bust loose!! Lol




Good shit, going to be an insane night.


----------



## nyr94

Yea I'm pretty excited. It's an awesome place I was there when Jen mas and afrika bambaataa tore it up. Hope it's just as good


----------



## xtcboi84

whats up my fellow eastsider. what was your the best favorite rolls?


1) triple stack pink superman
2) Yellow Smiley
3) yellow/purple gun
4) yellow v7
5) number 1

damn i missed the good old days. these rolls are like from '01


----------



## LuGoJ

xtcboi84 said:


> whats up my fellow eastsider. what was your the best favorite rolls?
> 
> 
> 1) triple stack pink superman
> 2) Yellow Smiley
> 3) yellow/purple gun
> 4) yellow v7
> 5) number 1
> 
> damn i missed the good old days. these rolls are like from '01



Not sure if the same number 1's but I saw them alot from 03-05. I remember them being good MDA bombs. In 01 I saw a lot of good Mitsu's which was kind of funny because there were also tons of bad copy cats out there. I also remember getting some good Ferrari's.


----------



## xtcboi84

LuGoJ said:


> Not sure if the same number 1's but I saw them alot from 03-05. I remember them being good MDA bombs. In 01 I saw a lot of good Mitsu's which was kind of funny because there were also tons of bad copy cats out there. I also remember getting some good Ferrari's.


 
yeah Number 1's was straight up MDA. fucken bugged out on those.

and i remember the mitsubishi w. the score board on the back right?






 =) can't believe i still have this picture haha

i took those for tiesto at crobar. while back probably like 6-7 years ago.


----------



## LuGoJ

xtcboi84 said:


> yeah Number 1's was straight up MDA. fucken bugged out on those.
> 
> and i remember the mitsubishi w. the score board on the back right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =) can't believe i still have this picture haha
> 
> i took those for tiesto at crobar. while back probably like 6-7 years ago.


 
Bringing back memories man. I saw carl cox at crobar a few times, wasn’t a big fan of that venue though. I also remember going to spirit across the street to a bunch of trance parties, before that it was twilo which was even better. My favorite night at twilo was seeing Lenny Dee spin in 2000, only time I have heard hardcore on system like that.


----------



## xtcboi84

true damn clubs back then was amazing. literally anything goes.

EXiT aka Terminal 5, Tunnel, Twilo , Spirits, Arc, Crobars aka M2/Mansion, Sound Factory aka Pacha, Roxy. man these were the days.

i personally love club Exit. it was amazing spot to be at.


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

xtcboi84 said:


> i took those for tiesto at crobar. while back probably like 6-7 years ago.



too bad tiesto is absolute garbage now, used to be my favorite


----------



## LuGoJ

xtcboi84 said:


> true damn clubs back then was amazing. literally anything goes.
> 
> EXiT aka Terminal 5, Tunnel, Twilo , Spirits, Arc, Crobars aka M2/Mansion, Sound Factory aka Pacha, Roxy. man these were the days.
> 
> i personally love club Exit. it was amazing spot to be at.


 
Tunnel was def one of my favorites, many crazy nights there

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWQ-VwxUj2E


Clear out your PM's


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

i dont understand whats going on with these presses....

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29076

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29055

my friends all ate the purple ones this weekend and said they were clean but weak, so i tested one and it had what i would consider clean but weak results.  im not sure if they are the same as alejo's in the report but they are identical to the orange version just a light purple color.  they have white, reddish/purplish, and some yellow specks   and produced virtually the same results as the orange version.


----------



## xtcboi84

G Lady has been garbage for a while now. the thin ones are weak as fuck and come on now they been having fake .G/G. ladies too. regardless everybody in the EastCoast been doodoo.

classic 9 different orange dot G Lady =]


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

the best orange G lady to ever come out were the ones in july of last year....they were sooo strong and sooo clean but literally it was one batch of them and then the press turned to complete shit

these r the ones im referring to 
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2212


----------



## xtcboi84

i preferred the first-second batch of the orange g lady which came out like 2009/2010. that shiet was strong. but out of all the dot G Lady. i would say White .G/G. Lady.


----------



## hussnainali

Spend a very special holiday in our five-star hotel, located right by the sea. You’ll be treated like royalty in the spacious spa area, where you can simply sit back, relax and unwind.
Experience 5-star luxury


----------



## blah blah

Wtf? Spammin ass mother fucker...


----------



## JimSteele

hussnainali said:


> Spend a very special holiday in our five-star hotel, located right by the sea. You’ll be treated like royalty in the spacious spa area, where you can simply sit back, relax and unwind.
> Experience 5-star luxury




I don't know, sounds legit.  I love it when the spa area is spacious.


----------



## neMMMM

Anyone have any extra tickets to that thing right near the beach on long island. ID


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

@neMMM- not sure which scene ur into (techno, trance, electro, dub) but all my friends that went last year said it was hands down the worst event they have ever been to lol theres only one person on that lineup worth seeing IMO anyway and thats the man with 3 names who doesnt come around very often


----------



## xtcboi84

WHAT!? its sold out already? damn that was quick.

gnarley - your friends didnt it like it last year? interesting. i liked it and yeah it wasnt the best but it was still good enough. imo

by the way this year line-up is much better then last year.


----------



## neMMMM

@gnarly - that's the only reason I want to go! He's the shit and doesn't come around to the USA cuz he hates flying. 

I was just about to buy a ticket too. I went last year and it was ok. I paid 20$ so you can't complain when you compare it to other over priced events. 

Everyone was on fake shit. I couldn't find mdma for my life there so make sure to bring your own gear. I ended up buyin a dodgy pipe pill. Stupid me, I was smarter than that but just wanted to roll. 

If anyone has any extra tix let me know.


----------



## yanker

What do people do at these festivals on the east coast when 9 out of ten people aren't rolling? Is everybody on pipes? I was actually thinking bout trying to put together a rave in ct but I was thinking to myself wtf nobody here would b rolling id have to supply my own godamn rave and I'm not trying to get sent to prison so that idea went out the window real quick!


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

@yanker and nemm- no exaggeration id say 9 out of 10 ppl at every major event are on pipes or methylone or whatever other RC they put in pills or molly these days....i walk around and just smh at these ppl lol either do it right or dont do it at all, but its sad bc these ppl think they are doin it right


----------



## neMMMM

Hey gang what happened. No posts since 4/26!


----------



## crobarkid99

hmmm prolly cause its a fuckin desert out there with no mdma in sight.  Those orange G ladys someone sent to Edata at least had promising results.  
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2490
Seems like those are a good last resort pill if theres nothin a brewin


----------



## Salandrion

Nothing but the same old shit. I'm tired of seeing Paul Frank monkeys and stupid fake rolex's. It's like the East Coast really wants to keep real pills away from its people.


----------



## Salandrion

crobarkid99 said:


> hmmm prolly cause its a fuckin desert out there with no mdma in sight.  Those orange G ladys someone sent to Edata at least had promising results.
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2490
> Seems like those are a good last resort pill if theres nothin a brewin



Lol, last resort pill. You aren't from chitown or anything : P


----------



## crobarkid99

wooops yea sorry guys i really dont mean to rub it in, i cant even imagine how bad it is out there.
Anyway, chitown has released 6 new presses in the last month


----------



## neMMMM

Crobar suck it. Stop that! Ima come to chi and steal your goodies. 

Those circle mints look lovely. Hope you enjoy, I won't be


----------



## yanker

Hey I know how we can track down crobar and rob the son of a bitch lmao. Jk I rolled my nuts off in new York Fri. Yea I think me my girl and my boy were the only ones to cause I kept hearing from.a lot of peeps there's a drought going on I was like really? Damn that sucks. Lol had some awesome lightshows from this chick who wasn't rolling and some dude. Epic night for sure!


----------



## crobarkid99

NeeMMMM all u gotta do is get to chi homie. Any club u walk into out here is flooded with em. Even besides the new presses, theres all kinds of old shit still around too.  Its gonna be another excellent summer in the windy city


----------



## neMMMM

Hope the wind blows some east.


----------



## xtcboi84

nyc is flooded dragonfly / mac ballz pokieball .. gotta catch them all >.<

but stay away from white pumas nasty calm down. good thing i didnt take them pumas


----------



## gatiBOS

xtcboi84 said:


> nyc is flooded dragonfly / mac ballz pokieball .. gotta catch them all >.<
> 
> but stay away from white pumas nasty calm down. good thing i didnt take them pumas



NO WAY!!! You have got to be kidding. If this is true I pray some of those come my way, it's been far too long since I've had a good roll :S


----------



## Blanch

pill scene is dead here in the tri-state, but i have noticed an increase in legit molly so things aren't too bad


----------



## gatiBOS

Blanch said:


> pill scene is dead here in the tri-state, but i have noticed an increase in legit molly so things aren't too bad



I can't even find molly where I am 
I've been wanting to roll SO BAD lately, and have no contacts at all. Its been 2 years since my last roll


----------



## Blanch

gatiBOS said:


> I can't even find molly where I am
> I've been wanting to roll SO BAD lately, and have no contacts at all. Its been 2 years since my last roll




all about networking my friend. go to some edm events and make some friends!


----------



## momsneedfun

I am new to this site but from the posts under this thread, I am guessing its about other types of pills. I live in va near richmond but need info on prescribbed pills I have. Any help?


----------



## Salandrion

Anybody hear anything about Red LV's on the East Coast? Gonna test some soon, but I know the last few have been bunk, but the LV press also has had good ones.


----------



## neMMMM

I would say either bunk or very low dose. The best ones were probably 30-40mg at best.

Do they have the flower (x shaped) print on the back?


----------



## Salandrion

neMMMM said:


> I would say either bunk or very low dose. The best ones were probably 30-40mg at best.
> 
> Do they have the flower (x shaped) print on the back?



I don't know yet I'm testing tonight. I have never seen Red ones before with or without the X before. I'm really really crossing my fingers that they are low dose. It doesn't help that a friend of mine took one and said they were "amazing and the best roll she's had in 2 years" That screams RC to me : /


----------



## neMMMM

We've all heard that before hah.


----------



## LuGoJ

Maybe you will get lucky and it will be this LV import
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2508


----------



## Salandrion

That thought crossed my mind. But I know the source of a lot of the presses coming through my area, and if previous indicators from said source hold true these will be more piper/bunk shit.


----------



## Salandrion

Tested and confirmed. New red LV with X on the back, marquis tested purple to black. Also tested a Green transformer that went slightly purple within the clear, probably trace, to moderate Pipe cut. And Blue G. that was bunk, no reaction. Will be making a report on the Lv's soon, if somebody could PM me a way to make a picture LE safe, would be appreciated. PA has finally been blessed with the good stuff : )

Saw Purple Doves, Blue Pears (another new but very waxy). Fake G's and Some of those waxy butterflies.


----------



## neMMMM

How did all those other pills test? My budy has the G. Ladies too in blue, probably pipes.


----------



## Salandrion

neMMMM said:


> How did all those other pills test? My budy has the G. Ladies too in blue, probably pipes.



Didn't bother testing the ones on the bottom. They were all from a separate dealer and all had the same waxy shiny appearance typical of Pipes. As well they were really hard. I was extremely surprised at the Blue G. It looks exactly like the legit orange ones and blue ones of the past, but this one had absolutely no reaction. consuming Red Lv's tonight, will report on strength. Word around is 2 will get the job done in the beginning, ill be the judge of that ; )


----------



## neMMMM

Why not test, you never know! Then you can do a report as well.


----------



## Salandrion

neMMMM said:


> Why not test, you never know! Then you can do a report as well.



To be honest, I choose my tests carefully. Its dangerous business potentially ruining a drug dealers business in front of people. I didn't know the dude who had them, and since they all had the same crayon like appearance, and doves are notoriously bad I figured I'd pass.

On a different note, consumed Red LV last night. 2 got me going and 3 had me fuckin flying. Clean, easy comedown, even ate a yogurt when I got home, and fell asleep easily with a really nice after glow today. This is the first legit bean to hit 412 in a long time. I missed my kandi group photo because I was too busy giving random people hugs and stickers.


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

everybody be careful w the orange G. press...my friend ate 3 bc everybody said weak and clean and my friends had eaten ones out of the same batch a few nights prior and were fine.  unfortunately for my friend she was up all night hallucinating, sweating, chills, feeling like death, no sleep, etc.  eat at your own risk!


----------



## xtcboi84

kinda upset at cali pokieballz. yellow dragonfly and green paw was really whack for me def. made me felt lazy and im pretty upset that couple of my friends tried mints at the las vegas festival which i havent tried yet. ahhh

fyi just look out for mac and tan dragonfly pokieballs.

and lets just hope eastcoast will get better in the summer.


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

xtcboi84 said:


> kinda upset at cali pokieballz. yellow dragonfly and green paw was really whack for me def. made me felt lazy and im pretty upset that couple of my friends tried mints at the las vegas festival which i havent tried yet. ahhh
> 
> fyi just look out for mac and tan dragonfly pokieballs.
> 
> and lets just hope eastcoast will get better in the summer.



my friends also tried the pokes, not sure what all the hype was about they all had 3 each of the green paws and said they could have easily dropped more and all had trouble sleeping...


----------



## xtcboi84

gnarleyonaharley said:


> my friends also tried the pokes, not sure what all the hype was about they all had 3 each of the green paws and said they could have easily dropped more and all had trouble sleeping...



yes. nothing compare to the OG pokeballs. but try to get the mac pokieballs. its a little better. imo.


----------



## BXTown

I havent had good pills in NY for a loooong time. Even the Molly's are fake. Keep getting yellow on the marquis reagent.


----------



## NYCRAVER413

Yeah the Molly in NYC is majority methylone. I've been fortunate enough to come across a connect that's the real deal legit MDMA. Tested with marquis jet black in two seconds and perfect results on mecke and Simmons. The last good pill I had in our city was an orange Louis. Sadly it was an MDMA pipe mix and that's the best we fucken get nowadays in terms of rolls. But the Molly is fire if u kno the. Right people.


----------



## JimSteele

^real mdma is doing just fine in the true NYC underground scene


----------



## NYCRAVER413

Did I read wrong or is their pokie balls going around NYC? I find that so hard to believe. Not that I find them to b too Great but it'll b a nice change instead of the same shit presses we've been getting for so long


----------



## yanker

Don't get ur hopes up on finding pokes. There not here in great supply


----------



## robbergobber3

I agree.. all that seems to be around NYC is methylone being sold as molly


----------



## etnies

Nothing but crap around my area...516


----------



## humblegro

I am near the east coast. We gettin pure here. I see so many different powders, I am glad I have a source. I am in my 30's and seem to be resourceful. I am glad i stocked the fuck up like summer '08, no shit. I got some good mol supposedly out of canada. Most recent score was a kid with the molecule tattooed on him and he was givin me 200 mg pills to do a test. I got 3 of those!!! I cant see how we so short on it you can stock up and you good, as long as you can roll responsibly.


----------



## xtcboi84

my friend asked me to test it out and here is the result but before i even tested it out he told me he tried it and had amazing time. so lets hope NYC is coming back

Name : Rolex
Color : White / Off White
Shape : Circle (Light Dome) No edge

Test : Marquis - Black


----------



## crobarkid99

damn bro thats a solid result right there.  u guys r prolly pretty pumped to get something besides those weak transformers and G ladys


----------



## yanker

R those rolexes from the west coast? Don't think there from Europe cause the white ones on pr from Europe are unknown or pipes. It'd be nice if this was the new east coast press but something tells me they took public transportation to the east coast


----------



## xtcboi84

crobar - actually i havent seen those or anything around .. or maybe i havent been looking but im actually on a break until i seen these ^^

yanker - i dont know if these are from cali or not but its does look like the one someone posted without the waxy texture.


----------



## crobarkid99

remember these were floating around minnesota a while back, who knows. And there is legit rolexs in Europe, ive seen em


----------



## NYCRAVER413

Came across these in NYC ?


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

those white rolex's were absolute bomb....100% clean/medium dose (double drop was perfect for an amazing time)...they were around for NYE this year but quickly disappeared.  i doubt this is a new batch, probably just some leftovers from a few months ago.  NYC is def not coming back lol


----------



## JimSteele

^Agreed, Id say these just hung around.  Ive had lots of trouble finding legitimate pills in NYC.

Molly, on the other hand, has never left the NYC rave scene!  Just keep an eye out and be persistent!


----------



## xtcboi84

yeah def. going to stock it.!

btw

wow. i just recently tested molly that has bath salt!


----------



## projump2001

Pans-Advocate said:


> I ate some absolutely fucking sweet starfish once, but that was a year ago and that press stopped being reliable a few months after that.  I wouldn't even consider taking one right now.



about a year to a year 1/2 ago i took some pink stars.. they were not great i think they were meth bombs or pipes. I actually threw up after the 2nd pill and i had a crazy urge to take more. Now the weird thing was near the end, when I was looking at the trees at night I could see patterns like i would on a low dose of L. Very strange.. I was out of the scene for so long, that when i first took one of these i actually thought it was legit.. but after buying the second batch just one week after i started to wake up and realize it was shi* pills.. or perhaps the batch was not the same.. If i trust myself perhaps it really was just the second batch that was the issue.. 

Fast forward to now.. I picked up some white lighting bolts. From everywhere i read and from some of the data sites that have tested these I am hopeful that i have some real MDA here.. Tonight will be the night me and two buddies are going to try.. I have one friend who is having cold feet about doing it.. I figure we just each take 1/2 and see where that goes before taking the other half.

Do you guys have any ideas? advice or things we should try and do tonight.. We are going to stay home and i figured we would just listen to music and take a few walks, but any cool ideas i can bring from here to the party would be appreciated.


----------



## projump2001

quazzar said:


> I am crossing my fingers that eventually the east coast will have a resurgence of good stuff. Maybe the higher ups are holding out on good stuff and letting all this pipe garbage run out. Or maybe profit is more important and since pipes are cheaper easier to get, they don't care. Im hoping thats not the case though.



I worry people will have a bad first time due to the junk pills and in turn the real stuff will not be selling because the demand will not be as high.. People will just think E sucks if they only have bad experience to base their opinion on.


----------



## projump2001

so did anyone try the lightning bolts , they seem to be good MDA, i tested them on myself and found it to be very MDA like.


----------



## yanker

Were they double sided bolts or bolts on just one side? There was a fake batch going around the east coast tested by alejo. If u got the real ones then yes they are very good high dosed beans. I was one of the lucky ones to be in the first top 3 to consume and post my report on pr bout em. Still have a couple in me collection saving em for when mdma finally runs out in the world.


----------



## projump2001

yanker said:


> Were they double sided bolts or bolts on just one side? There was a fake batch going around the east coast tested by alejo. If u got the real ones then yes they are very good high dosed beans. I was one of the lucky ones to be in the first top 3 to consume and post my report on pr bout em. Still have a couple in me collection saving em for when mdma finally runs out in the world.



yes both sides, i picked up some to hold on to.. ill save them for the future..


----------



## humancontract

i can't believe there's even this much talk about e in NYC....i haven't rolled in yeeears, probably cuz i dont go clubbing anymore so don't have those connex.  it would be nice if mdma was legal and we could just call up a delivery service when need be.  k backk to reality with mr. bong  xoxox


----------



## yanker

humancontract said:


> i can't believe there's even this much talk about e in NYC....i haven't rolled in yeeears, probably cuz i dont go clubbing anymore so don't have those connex.  it would be nice if mdma was legal and we could just call up a delivery service when need be.  k backk to reality with mr. bong  xoxox



Haha yea in a perfect world there be peace and ecstasy all over the world


----------



## humancontract

hey!  you forgot LOVE...LOVE, PEACE and ECSTASY!!!!!!!  woooooop


----------



## NYCRAVER413

How do I upload pics


----------



## blah blah

Upload the photo to imageshack.com and then copy/paste the picture link into the reply box here that is formatted for forums.


----------



## xtcboi84

btw. the left side is the legit one. xD and yes its pretty damn good. great euphoric and visual.  best way is to mix it with mda which had me flying.

so sad some people been taking these fake shiet. Moon Rock aka Bath Salt and Molly Aka Methylone.


----------



## facedbeyond82

What do you think that bunk shit is xtcboi? mdpv or another cathinone? usually methylone is a cleaner, more neon yellow. mdpv was the ingredient in the bath salts in illinois. str8 up over-the-counter-at-the-tobacco-shop bullshit. terrible drug. just terrible. the first onset of the high is tolerable, but when you chase the "high" you start to feel like utter SHIT. the scary thing is that these 2 caps look sooo similar, a test kit is essental for powdered molly.


----------



## xtcboi84

i know its methylone because it has that baby powder texture and bath salt looks like little pebbles of crystal.

Capsules size is alike but it can some in different sizes.

by the way i can't believe NE is still dry.


----------



## projump2001

xtcboi84 said:


> i know its methylone because it has that baby powder texture and bath salt looks like little pebbles of crystal.
> 
> Capsules size is alike but it can some in different sizes.
> 
> by the way i can't believe NE is still dry.



i had my hands on MDA . white lightning bolts on each side. they were good.. but tons of bunk out there for sure.


----------



## robbergobber3

I posted this in the main discussion forum. You may find it interesting if you haven't seen it. The article sort of explains why there are no real MDMA pills in the North East or most of US. We all know the shit has been coming down from Canada. Per the article Chinese gangs have taken over the market in Canada, decided to cut out the Netherlands, set up kitchens and make their own cheap knock offs with God knows what... which we all know are the pipes that have been flooding the states for the past 5 years. We can only hope our Euro brothers and sisters some how find a way to bring good vibes back over to the states. 

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Ecstasy+trade+deadly+consequences/6833975/story.html


----------



## JimSteele

^That would certainly explain the situation in the NE. Real molly IS around nyc though! (sucks because so is methylone and other junk)...Personally havent seen a quality pressed pill since like early spring (and i was testing for a friend, who, it turns out, had been sitting on them since Halloween 2011!)

Interesting article, thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## The Happy Wanderer

robbergobber3 said:


> I posted this in the main discussion forum. You may find it interesting if you haven't seen it. The article sort of explains why there are no real MDMA pills in the North East or most of US. We all know the shit has been coming down from Canada. Per the article Chinese gangs have taken over the market in Canada, decided to cut out the Netherlands, set up kitchens and make their own cheap knock offs with God knows what... which we all know are the pipes that have been flooding the states for the past 5 years. We can only hope our Euro brothers and sisters some how find a way to bring good vibes back over to the states.
> 
> http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Ecstasy+trade+deadly+consequences/6833975/story.html



Ok, so that already answers the question that brought me here. Checked on the North-East Section on pill reports and realized that you have a lot more warnings over there.
I'm still confused why it's obviously not possible to do this in America as the Country is by far not as dense populated.


----------



## xtcboi84

MDMA vs. Bath Salt in the eastcoast . i seen and tested a lot of MoonRock aka (bath salt) and the funny thing is people dont mind it. what the f**k is going on here?

quote on quote*  they still give you the exact feeling like the real molly does and it last longer too.

Symptoms: visual . euphoria . teeth grinding.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bath_salts_(drug)

Health issues

Users of bath salts have reported experiencing symptoms including headache, heart palpitations, nausea, and cold fingers. Hallucinations, paranoia, and panic attacks have also been reported, and news media have reported associations with violent behavior, heart attack, kidney failure, liver failure, suicide, and an increased tolerance for pain.
Visual symptoms similar to those of stimulant overdoses include dilated pupils, involuntary muscle movement, rapid heartbeat and high blood pressure. Many documented users have also had a history of mental illness.


----------



## Salandrion

xtcboi84, there is some seriously delicious looking rocks posing as MDMA right now on the East Coast. Tested on earlier today that would have fooled the most experienced user who didn't have a kit. Marquis instantly fizzed and went yellow in under 3 seconds. Poor guy not only got ripped off by the substance but got shorted.


----------



## xtcboi84

^ yes i know and the funny thing is after i showed the result they are still willing to take it.

this is what i found.


----------



## Salandrion

Typical. I mean, I've come to the conclusion that once we eventually wrangle the people selling RC's as Molly, there will forever be a contingent of people from now on that will not only not care, but enjoy RC's. The only thing we can hope for is that enough purists out number the salt heads.


----------



## matt-you

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30304

anyone know anything about these?


----------



## LuGoJ

matt-you said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30304
> 
> anyone know anything about these?



The report you posted didn't make it clear for you?


----------



## Salandrion

I know that I don't want anything to do with them


----------



## rexwayne

Had some blue and red aliens while down in Texas last week that were pretty decent. Eye wiggles, loved everyone, slept amazing, but I didn't get them tested nor could I find any that resembled them that were tested. Pretty good in my book though....especially considering the last time I seen a good press was in 2009 and those were the angry bomb poke balls


----------



## scrapguy420

damn whats up with south florida for real?  aint nuthin but bullshit in this region.  atleast in my area of south fla anyways


----------



## NYCRAVER413

Their is only garbage in that entire state ^. Listen people. REAL MDMA is out there! I have test results and everything to prove. But I took them on my phone and lack a computer ATM. So I'll upload ASAP. Reminder, I'm from NYC. And we have a real
Shitty scene As well .. Sorta.


----------



## curioushat

http://www.ecstasydata.org/search.p...=&m1=1&y1=2011&m2=12&y2=2012&state=&country=1

These are all of the pills tested in the United States over the past two years that are tested and confirmed to contain at least some MDMA.
The MDMA only ones are obviously good, bust just be wary of ones with adulterants. Some like the White Star have a dietary supplement and caffeine, which is pretty much still a clean roll.


----------



## xtcboi84

i know they are some legit mollys out there but you need the right source and a test kit.


----------



## Goodbook

RI area here, I have access to the white lightning bolts (double sided) and both MDMA and methylone. The kids (read: dubstep kids) I know sell a LOT of product, sourced from the europe. from what I've been able to gather they sell the real MDMA only to people who ask for it and they sell methylone to everyone else, as the price margin is ridiculous and everyone seems to enjoy the lone (lol wtf)

Personally I don't trust em enough to buy their shit without test kit in hand.. holding out for some better connections to come around. the east coast is really suffering =/


----------



## JimSteele

^^access to bolts, mdma, methylone seems like a pretty good connection, no?

@xtcboi...  yup the flock has flocked to the northeast


----------



## Goodbook

JimSteele said:


> ^^access to bolts, mdma, methylone seems like a pretty good connection, no?



it's definitely not a bad connect, but i'd really like to find someone around here with a selection of pressies or whose MDMA crystal/powder/shards I can trust without having to test everytime.


----------



## mdm

xtcboi84 said:


> i know they are some legit mollys out there but you need the right source and a test kit.
> 
> did anyone heard about party flock circulating in the eastcoast?


DUDE if you can get your hands on some purple partyflock DONT MISS YOUR CHANCE im telling you you wont be disapointed. Ofc test them if you want, but they are estimated at 190-210mgich. Here is a link to PR.
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30625

If you find any of them, they will most likely be import and some bomb ass pills.


----------



## Innerpeace

NSB, right below daytona is the area.    Currently Capsules are going around  (coming from Orlando?)(who knows maybe even Miami)

Now I have heard they are bad have heard of emergency room trips from these ,some say current capsules around this area contain pcp

any current ones around this area?

and yes testing kit is mandatory


----------



## xtcboi84

only found one and that was it. =*(


----------



## Innerpeace

xtcboi84 said:


> only found one and that was it. =*(



is there a pill report and location report on this one?


----------



## crobarkid99

strange those party flocks are purple.  The ones ive seen are more of a maroon color.  Bomb ass pills thou


----------



## xtcboi84

http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...submit.x=91&submit.y=17&submit=Search+Reports

crobar yup its kinda dark purple actually w. specks.


----------



## Innerpeace

are these going around in Volusia County area?


----------



## crobarkid99

^ dont count on it homie. Only small personal "orders" are around, unless someone really wants to profit and start slingin them.  Consider yourself very fuckin lucky if you find these without knowing how to get them.
Not to derail your guys's thread, but in my opinion the ferrari shields are the best euro press of 2012. the synth was spot on and i peaked for literally 3 hrs off 1 pill.  pure fuckin bliss my friends


----------



## xtcboi84

^ wow you lucky dawg. mints plus euros beans. bro you got good connects haha.

woofz. i hope i can get some ferrari but i highly doubt it but who knows.


----------



## thedirtydutch

Did you try the white or red riddlers/question marks they had such a clean synth as well!!!!


----------



## xtcboi84

^ i have not tried the question marks. i heard they were pretty good too.


----------



## scrapguy420

when will something come to the south east florida (south florida) way


----------



## etnies

damn, this thread died just like the pills in NY...

Sad, I miss he old days.


----------



## sassafractL

etnies said:


> damn, this thread died just like the pills in NY...
> 
> Sad, I miss he old days.



saw someone with white lightnings in the NY area last week. hopefully things keep flowing.


----------



## peanut 801

Sad that the east coast has such bad MDXX scene :-(. makes me thankful I don't live on the east coast (no offense)!! Just surprised places like NY and Florida aren't flooded with good shit.... considering the land of the Mormons over here hardly has any disappointing times anymore.  Been spoiled with imports and killer MDMA & MDA lately out this way.


----------



## Tryptamine420

A friend just dropped by with 2 pills. Said shes out of reagent & not taking them until she can test. 

Look very similar to the decepticons here: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33768

However, there are some key differences. She has a red & a blue pill, both the same press. Their more glossy then the ones in the link & about half as thick. The logo is not pressed in very deep & it looks as if some of the ink has started rubbing off. 
Both sides are flat, not domed. 
This is an unusual press for this area. Normally the pills we see are much taller & domed on one side.


----------



## KallDogg

Ya need them Tro's people!!!!


----------



## Dresden

Here in Georgia, the MDMA scene died a long time ago, especially for pressed pills.  You're not about to find a dealer selling legitimate MDMA presses here.  The only people who still roll use the darknet.


----------

